# Turbinocarpus rinconensis



## TimV (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's one of my favorite cacti, _Turbocarpus rinconensis_. During times of no rain they deflate into something really flat, and retract into the ground. But when rains come they puff back up, but still retain the really cool skin texture. Blazing sun doesn't burn them, and 3-4 inches of rain is enough, so they survive where other plants can't. The large bloom lasts a couple days per years and that's it, so I was happy that I happened to see it bloom just now.


----------



## Berean (Jul 23, 2010)

Amazing! Thanks, Tim.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 23, 2010)

The flower almost looks like a bioluminescent undersea creature.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 23, 2010)

For some reason I still can't see your pictures. I just google the names. That is one cool little plant. When I first read the title I thought maybe you had captured one of those really fast carp with a horn on their snouts


----------

